# Ian ‘Lemmy’ Kilmister



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2015)

Lemmy, lead singer of Motörhead, dies at 70



> Ian “Lemmy” Kilmister, founding member and singer in the British heavy metal band Motörhead, has died at the age of 70 shortly after learning he had been diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## Kurai (Dec 29, 2015)

RIP.  His bass stylings will be missed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------

